MV(Game): Need help with game ideas for 1Millioncoins.com - sharemywin
======
sharemywin
I've decided to pivot my 1millioncoins.com domain to a game. it would be
similar to Pokemon. What are somethings you would like to see in a game? Its
going to be a mobile app.

Would you refer other people to the game if you could earn coins or earn
portions of coins from them finding coins.

It's got 2 stages when you can just find coins and when all the coins are gone
and everyone has collected all the coins. maybe you can trade coins for trivia
questions, cool, funny content(images etc) not sure. This is why I need help.

